# how hard is it to get 400hp at the wheels?



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wondering how much it would take, have edelbrock shorty headers with the resonators deleted. Would like to get some better mufflers but not real loud how much would it take if i get it tuned?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

taylorb765 said:


> Wondering how much it would take, have edelbrock shorty headers with the resonators deleted. Would like to get some better mufflers but not real loud how much would it take if i get it tuned?


Ported stock intake manifold or FAST,ported tb,UDP,and right sized cam with tune will ge you there.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

ROBSGTO said:


> Ported stock intake manifold or FAST,ported tb,UDP,and right sized cam with tune will ge you there.


what lift does the ls2 have stock?


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

a friend of mine made 425 to the rear with his ls1 with and ms4 cam, fast intake, 44lb injectors ls6 heads and long tube headers with almost wide open exhaust. I dont want to go as extreme and loud the ls2 have more potential with less mods?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

you pretty much only need a cam on gmhighperformance mag they put just a cam in the car and gained 90 horses and its just a mild cam with just a cam you should push over 410 to the wheels thats consevervative


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get the cam and save your money on the catback. The stock exhaust is pretty effective and I'd also get long tube headers as you'll get the most bang for the buck with those. With the cam and LTs your volume will go way up as it is and you'll be well over 400 with a tune.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I made 455 with ported LS3 heads, mild cam, fast 102 intake, headers, CAI, exhaust, and 46 pound injectors.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cam only can get you to 400HP on the LS2. I would do some other mods with the cam though like headers and ported intak mani.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You can get to 400 with just bolt-ons. Lots of bolt-ons. That means LTs, better airbox, underdrive pulley (which I personally don't recommend), and a 102mm TB/intake manifold setup, and yes, a catback. Plus a competent and thorough tune should get you there comfortably, and you'll be all set to get the max out of any heads or cam setup you might go with in the future.

I am not going to bother with a cam until I can afford heads with a much bigger port size, be they 243s or L92s.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

So are the edelbrock shorties i have on it worthless? I noticed today that the resonators were deleted under the car but has the stock mufflers. I just bought this car was a former mustang owner and have no experience with gm vehicles lol. What are the factory injector and cam specs on these engines? I noticed the car has a slight lope to it factory. I want the car to run high to mid 12s i plan on doin suspension mods aswell.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

you guys really think its necessary to change the throttle body? I made 350hp to the wheels on my old mustang gt using a 75mm throttle body, typhoon intake, patriot ported and polished heads, .550 lift cams and a tune. The goats gotta have alot more potential than a mustang right? lol


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

im tellin ya the ONLY thing you need is a cam they have made 490 hp to the flywheel with just a cam *stock *heads and STOCK intake that would be well in you goal. check out this link LS2 engine tests stage one and two - cams and heads - GM High Tech Performance also take note that with the stage one cam you retain factory like driveability and still gain 90 horse


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> im tellin ya the ONLY thing you need is a cam they have made 490 hp to the flywheel with just a cam *stock *heads and STOCK intake that would be well in you goal. check out this link LS2 engine tests stage one and two - cams and heads - GM High Tech Performance also take note that with the stage one cam you retain factory like driveability and still gain 90 horse


thats what i like to hear


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I highly doubt there are cams out there that will add 90HP alone to a stock GTO and keep stock driveability... but you should be able to come near 400 with a cam only... but I'd personally look into headers and an intake mani to really let the engine breath.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

:agree


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Better to have wicked heads and a mild cam than the other way around.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well i dont know from personal experience im just readin what gm high performance did.. but the cam they use is VERY mild i mean it only has 570 lift the reason it produces such high numbers is because it makes the power curve continue to increase to 490 @ 6500 rpm where the stock cam stops producing power at 400 @ 5400rpm. all power under that is "relatively" the same. also even the best l92 heads, according to gm high performance gained around 50-60 hp. and honestly seein dustys numbers of 150 hp gain seems about right with heads and cam. the gm guys also were runnin long tube headers and a custom tune so. i really think thats a solid number but like i said lol i only know from what i read because im too poor at the moment


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

So they were measuring horsepower at the flywheel, and not the drivewheels? I don't think I've heard of a "cam only" LS2 that has made 490 to the wheels without head trickery.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

no that 490 is to the flywheel that would be one bad ass cam to do that to the wheels read the link i posted above


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

thinking ill just get a cai, some nice sounding mufflers and a handheld tuner for now. Whats a better tuner diablosport or the sct?


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

shouldnt be too hard to get a low 13 high 12 outa the goat with street slicks should it? didnt do so hot with my old goat but it spun alot and some nasty wheel hop.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

taylorb765 said:


> shouldnt be too hard to get a low 13 high 12 outa the goat with street slicks should it? didnt do so hot with my old goat but it spun alot and some nasty wheel hop.


I've personally seen 1 totally stock 05 GTO run high 12's with drag radials.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

ROBSGTO said:


> I've personally seen 1 totally stock 05 GTO run high 12's with drag radials.


Sweet i just have shorty headers, short throw shifter and brand new potenzare street slicks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Julie's 05 A4(was stock but did have a tune) was in the high 12s and that was with the stock 18s and origional tires.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

taylorb765 said:


> shouldnt be too hard to get a low 13 high 12 outa the goat with street slicks should it? didnt do so hot with my old goat but it spun alot and some nasty wheel hop.


Depends on how well you understand the features and functions of the man pedal. Finesse is the key, don't add too much clutch/throttle if you feel/hear spin. I've been driving stick for 9 years in snow and ice, I know how to get traction from a dig if I need it. Not to nutswing, but it takes practice. :cheers


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Depends on how well you understand the features and functions of the man pedal. Finesse is the key, don't add too much clutch/throttle if you feel/hear spin. I've been driving stick for 9 years in snow and ice, I know how to get traction from a dig if I need it. Not to nutswing, but it takes practice. :cheers


Ya i used to race a mustang and a bike at the track. I ran my old gto a couple times last year too, seems like it takes a little bit of wheel spin to get goin if you try not to spin it really lugs the motor down comin off the line.


----------

